# Starwood Rental Program



## grgs (Jan 28, 2006)

I was wondering if any of you have used Starwood's rental service? I'm thinking about renting out one half of my Kierland unit in 2007.  I know they take 50% of the proceeds, but I'm assuming they would be able to rent it out for a lot more than I could.  If so, then it might be a draw between having them rent it out or doing it myself.  

We're thinking about reserving the larger one bedroom for ourselves the week right before Easter--the first week of April in 2007.  My thought was that since that should be a popular week, we could put the smaller one bedroom in Starwood's rental pool at the same time.  If it should end up not renting, then perhaps we could bring along friends or something.  I do know you have to cancel the rental service with Starwood at least 30 days in advance.

Do you think the week before Easter would be a good one?  Are there other weeks that would be significantly better?

Thanks!

Glorian


----------

